# rajouter des dossiers photos



## virginie mac (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour ,

Je viens d'acquérir un ipad (2) j'ai mis sans aucun soucis un dossier photo , puis quelques jours plus tard j'ai voulu en mettre un autre mais c'est impossible

je fais donc sur itunes comme j'ai fait la première fois : synchroniser les photos depuis , là je choisis le dossier photo qui m'intéresse je fais ensuite appliquer en bas à droite

et là ils me disent : souhaitez vraiment supprimer les 22 applications de cet ipad
donc évidement je mets annuler

(dessous synchroniser les photos , il y a trois élément à cocher :
tous les dossiers
dossiers selectionnés
inclure les vidéo

il n'est possible de cocher que tous les dossiers et inclure les vidéos

j'ai remarqué aussi que le premier dossier photo que j'avais nommé dans mon ordi , s'est retrouvé dans l'ipad avec comme nom bibliothèque 

merci à vous pour votre aide

Virginie


----------



## virginie mac (28 Août 2011)

bonsoir ,

J'ai trouvé la réponse à une partie de mon problème , j'ai compris pourquoi je ne pouvais pas mettre d'autres photos , en fait il faut faire un seul dossier pour l'ipad et mettre plusieurs dossiers à l'intérieur à ce moment là on peut effectivement choisir de cocher : dossiers selectionnés

j'ai cru donc pendant une seconde que le problème était résolu mais au moment de mettre appliquer
je vois apparaitre à nouveau : souhaitez vous vraiment supprimer 22 applications de l'ipad
cette opération supprimera les apps et leurs données de l'ipad

evidement je ne vais pas cocher et donc je ne peux rien faire

je ne comprends pas le rapport avec les photos  et je ne sais plus quoi faire

j'ai cherché partout , je ne trouve rien 

merci d'avance

virginie


----------



## Pharrel (28 Août 2011)

Au pire laisse le te supprimer tes apps vu qu'elles sont dans le nuage tu pourra le remettre sur ton ipad


----------



## virginie mac (28 Août 2011)

c'est quoi le nuage ?

j'ai vu quelque part qu'il fallait décocher les applications dans apps , je l'ai fait mais ça se recoche automatiquement et j'ai tjs le même problème


----------



## virginie mac (29 Août 2011)

le nuage je suppose que c'est internet ... mais je ne vais pas supprimer toutes mes applications + celles que j'ai payé en plus 
pour finalement me retrouver au même point , il doit bien y avoir une autre solution , pour que je puisse mettre des photos dans l'ipad en passant par itunes et sans supprimer mes applications

il y a certainement quelques choses que j'ai mal fait , que j'ai pas fait ou de travers
mais je ne sais pas comment m'en sortir et j'ai cherché partout je ne trouve rien


----------



## ced68 (31 Août 2011)

Le problème ne vient pas des photos, mais des applications ! 
dans ton onglet App tu as du décocher des applications, 22 surement ou alors tu as du décocher "Synchroniser les applications"... Il faut absolument que ce soit coché, sinon il va te supprimer les apps de ton iPad... 

A mois que tu aies supprimé des apps de ton ordi, et du coup il veut les supprimer de ton iPad...


----------



## virginie mac (1 Septembre 2011)

merci beaucoup pour cette réponse
j'ai coché les applications et effectivement j'ai pu rajouter des photos sans supprimer mes applications

par contre des applications que j'avais supprimé sur l'ipad sont revenues , ou dois je les supprimer sur l'ordi pour les voir disparaitre définitivement de l'ipad ?

j'ai voulu rajouter des morceaux de musique ou des films sur l'ipad et voilà ce qu'on me dit :
Souhaitez-vous vraiment synchroniser les films*? Tous les morceaux, films et séries télévisées présents sur liPad «*iPad de xxxxxxxxx *» seront supprimés et remplacés par les films de votre bibliothèque iTunes.

hors je ne veux pas mettre toute ma musique ou tout mes films , mais seulement faire un choix de quelques morceaux , comment faut il procéder ?

tout est grisé , la seule touche que je peux cocher c'est : synchroniser les films /musique


----------



## ced68 (1 Septembre 2011)

virginie mac a dit:


> merci beaucoup pour cette réponse
> j'ai coché les applications et effectivement j'ai pu rajouter des photos sans supprimer mes applications
> 
> par contre des applications que j'avais supprimé sur l'ipad sont revenues , ou dois je les supprimer sur l'ordi pour les voir disparaitre définitivement de l'ipad ?


C'est parce que, en dessous de la liste des applis, tu as coché "Installer automatiquement les nouvelles apps". Décoche cela simplement et ensuite supprime les apps de ton iPad, elles ne reviendront plus.



> j'ai voulu rajouter des morceaux de musique ou des films sur l'ipad et voilà ce qu'on me dit :
> Souhaitez-vous vraiment synchroniser les films*? Tous les morceaux, films et séries télévisées présents sur liPad «*iPad de xxxxxxxxx *» seront supprimés et remplacés par les films de votre bibliothèque iTunes.
> 
> hors je ne veux pas mettre toute ma musique ou tout mes films , mais seulement faire un choix de quelques morceaux , comment faut il procéder ?
> ...


Dans l'onglet Musique, tu dois pouvoir choisir quelles listes/albums tu dois pouvoir synchro. Idem pour les films.

Vérifie aussi que dans l'onglet Informations (plus sur du nom de l'onglet), il ne soit pas coché Remplacer les infos de mon iPad par celle de mon ordinateur (tout en bas de la page)


----------



## virginie mac (1 Septembre 2011)

j'ai décoché : "Installer automatiquement les nouvelles apps".

 dans l'onglet Informations ,  Remplacer les infos de mon iPad par celle de mon ordinateur 
n'est pas coché

pour la musique et pour les films ça ne fonctionne tjs pas
je clique sur l'onglet musique
je tombe sur la page avec synchroniser la musique (ou films pour les films , c la même chose) 
en dessous tout est grisé je ne peux rien cocher , ni décocher
si je coche : synchronise la musique , j'ai ce texte  qui apparait :
Souhaitez-vous vraiment synchroniser les films*? Tous les morceaux, films et séries télévisées présents sur liPad «*iPad de xxxxxxxxx *» seront supprimés et remplacés par les films de votre bibliothèque iTunes.

alors comment faire pour pouvoir mettre de la musique ou des films sans  synchroniser la totalité de ce qui se trouve sur mon ordi ?


----------



## ced68 (1 Septembre 2011)

Déjà, as tu des films ou de la musique sur ton iPad actuellement ?? Parce que si tu n'en as pas, clique simplement sur Oui (c'est juste un message d'avertissement)...

Tu es bien sur ton iMac avec iTunes à jour ?


----------



## virginie mac (1 Septembre 2011)

oui itunes est à jour 
j'ai tenté le coup , j'ai cliqué sur oui et ça a marché !

une dernière petite question , je souhaite pouvoir mettre quelques films de mon ordi sur mon ipad quel programme simple d'utilisation puis je  télécharger sur l'apps store
vlc n'existe plus je crois


----------



## ced68 (2 Septembre 2011)

Alors tu as deux choix : 

- soit tu convertis tes vidéos au format iTunes (via un logiciel comme Handbrake) puis tu l'ajoutes dans iTunes et ensuite tu synchronises tes films.

- soit tu achètes une appli capable de lire les divx directement (perso j'utilise OPlayer HD pour ça) mais l'appli est payante (3-4 je crois). 

A toi de voir


----------



## virginie mac (2 Septembre 2011)

je ne me sens pas le courage, ni la capacité de convertir mes films je vais donc telecharger oplayer

merci mille fois pour ton aide et la résolution de mon problème


----------



## ced68 (2 Septembre 2011)

Je t'en prie ça me fait plaisir.

PS : pour ajouter un film dans OPlayer (une fois que tu l'auras installé sur ton iPad et ton Mac) il faut que tu ailles en dessous de la liste des applis dans iTunes. Tu auras une nouvelle liste avec des applis dont OPlayer, c'est à partir de là que tu pourras ajouter des films.


----------

